# white cedar howler.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a White cedar howler with a yellerdog reed. It does have a small knick on the back side, I dropped it right after i put the final finish on it. So I will let it go for $25.00 to your door. The nick is about a 1/4 inch long and is not very noticable. Other than that this is a beautiful call. Call measures about 6 " long from tip of reed to exhaust. Enjoy Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

very nice-----sb


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I agree guys. Beauty of a call !


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, this is only the second howler that I have made since I started building calls.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Call has been sold, Thamks everyone.


----------

